# Why the Maltese . . .



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

What was the driving force behind your decision to go with the Maltese breed?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Great question, Allie! 
For me it was allergies. 
I ADORE animals and when I heard that a Maltese can be easier on them I was done. 
The start of the small dog obsession was when we doggysat our Aunt's white Toy Poodle in my childhood for a year while his family was overseas. 
I was crushed when he left. 

Now as an adult, my Maltese are like kids. 

_Why a Maltese? The silly edition answers! Just for fun!_

I couldn't fit a Great Dane in my purse.:w00t:

I was tired of having disposable income.

I would have gotten a Chihuahua, but I don't speak Spanish.

Maltese?!:w00t: I thought I had a rare white Yorkie!


----------



## bulbagrrrl (Sep 20, 2007)

Little shedding, after my chihuahua this seemed amazing!

Mainly though, every single one I've met has been the most cluelessly sweetest thing so I wanted a furbaby.. <3


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

In 1974 we had been married for 6 months so I begged my husband to "just look" w/me & he is a great sport! He was in seminary at the time & we were as "broke as the 10 commandments"---he didn't think there was a problem since we had no $$. Well that night we looked at a small litter on White Rock Lake in Dallas & came home w. little Wimpy-- to an apt. where "no dogs allowed" was the motto. We put him in a little brown paper lunch bag & took him out to do his business to the park! That lasted about a week & we went to tell the land-lady we were moving! She was a good sport & let us keep him until we could find a new apt. The rest is history! 39 yrs. and many maltese later----I think I could almost produce a litter---it is in my DNA.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I wanted a maltipoo:blush:
I couldn't find any(thankfully!) so I decided to "settle" for a maltese - my parents said no at first (I was only around 15 at the time) and I am so glad they did as I would have gone to a BYB!
Over the next 2/3 years I researched loads and learned so much - so last year I got Milo from a reputable show breeder!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

double post


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My small terrier mix liked little white dogs (and had lost her little white canine companion after 10-1/2 years), I liked what I heard and read about their personality and intelligence, and I thought it would be easier to visit my mom in another state with such a portable little dog. And of course they are just about the cutest things ever!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> In 1974 we had been married for 6 months so I begged my husband to "just look" w/me & he is a great sport! He was in seminary at the time & we were as "broke as the 10 commandments"---he didn't think there was a problem since we had no $$. Well that night we looked at a small litter on White Rock Lake in Dallas & came home w. little Wimpy-- to an apt. where "no dogs allowed" was the motto. We put him in a little brown paper lunch bag & took him out to do his business to the park! That lasted about a week & we went to tell the land-lady we were moving! She was a good sport & let us keep him until we could find a new apt. The rest is history! 39 yrs. and many maltese later----I think I could almost produce a litter---it is in my DNA.


That should have read 1971---
maybe I should re-read my:HistericalSmiley: post on "how old are you?"


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> In 1974 we had been married for 6 months so I begged my husband to "just look" w/me & he is a great sport! He was in seminary at the time & we were as "broke as the 10 commandments"---he didn't think there was a problem since we had no $$. Well that night we looked at a small litter on White Rock Lake in Dallas & came home w. little Wimpy-- to an apt. where "no dogs allowed" was the motto. We put him in a little brown paper lunch bag & took him out to do his business to the park! That lasted about a week & we went to tell the land-lady we were moving! She was a good sport & let us keep him until we could find a new apt. The rest is history! 39 yrs. and many maltese later----I think I could almost produce a litter---it is in my DNA.


Sandi,

Such a sweet story! I enjoyed reading it- you are fascinating.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

amby said:


> I wanted a maltipoo:blush:
> I couldn't find any(thankfully!) so I decided to "settle" for a maltese - my parents said no at first (I was only around 15 at the time) and I am so glad they did as I would have gone to a BYB!
> Over the next 2/3 years I researched loads and learned so much - so last year I got Milo from a reputable show breeder!


 
Orla,

If I were half as bright as you are at 19 - whoa! You're amazning.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> Sandi,
> 
> Such a sweet story! I enjoyed reading it- you are fascinating.


YES Allie, you are right. . . are at least I would be fascinating -IF- I could produce a little of puppies! Shoot, I might even get on Good Morning America!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Back in the 70s I had a Maltese (daisy) when I couldn't keep her she lived with my Mom. She was the sweetest pup.

After I got married and had my girls DH got a Germain Shepard. Big poo, shed hair everywhere. After he went to the bridge and many years later. 

All the girls are grown and gone, the house is very quiet. I started in on getting a little pup. DH did not want a little dog (said he hated them) but let me get little Lilly telling me it would be "my dog". Figured I get a Maltese since I knew how they were. Stacy helped me find Lilly and SM. Very small poo, no loose hair and every time I turn around DH has her in his arm. :wub:

I wonder who really owns who, seems like Lilly runs the house now and there is never a dull moment. :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Orla,
> 
> If I were half as bright as you are at 19 - whoa! You're amazning.


 aw, I don't think so but thanks :blush:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Hubby and I both love most dogs. We decided on a Maltese (after having a miniature poodle and then a bichon) for these reasons: 

Temperament 
Size - we travel a lot
Low Allergen/non-shedding - hubby has allergies.

It worked out perfectly, and at this point I think that we will never own any breed but Maltese.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I had a hard time when my oldest child left home. I do not consider myself a dog person at all although I have always loved animals. I wanted a "baby". I wanted an animal that was soft, warm, loving, sweet, gentle, did not stink, drool, or shed. I did not want to have a "baby" that I had to walk or let outside, that was rambunctious or high energy. I wanted this "baby" with me as much as possible to hold, kiss, travel with and spoil. I was thinking to myself, there is no such creature. I must be asking for the impossible... I started doing research on small breeds and got my first Maltese in 1997. He was the first dog I ever had. I'm convinced that God created the Maltese just for me! I often call them my little therapists.:wub: To this very day, I still absolutely adore them!:chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We too love most breeds. We had cockers and we still do. But as our little black cocker was gettign old,we thought about aomethign different. Al had seen a Maltese on a dog show at work and called me to ask what they were,he hadn't caught the name of the breed. I said probably Maltese.
We would go out of town travelling and see them and became more interested. We never saw any in per stores around here though.

We also wanted something that didn't look like or remind us of Amy,it was too paiful to think of her going to the bridge.

Al must have really been serious.He kept looking in the paper and then one day he found an advert for Maltese puppies. We looked and instead of getting one,we got two. Now we have four!
The beauty ,their walk,those big expressive eyes and being small did it for us. Al loves his little fluffs,especially when people make fun of them being wimpy little dogs... 
Takes a real man to walk a Malt in a pink dress!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I first got interested in Maltese as a child. Our neighbor had one named Belle. She was adorable and had such a personality. We had a labrador at the time. When I was 12 I bought a "Maltese" from what I now identify as a small puppy mill. There was no question she was 1/2 Bichon. I adored her. I was introduced to showing by a friend who bred Lhasas...I started showing as a young teen (my own Maltese, labs, samoyeds, and a great dane). When I was 17 I was introduced to agility with my first owner-handled champion. As I got further involved with dog training, I realized the bane of so many small dogs was lack of training. Since then I've tried to set an example of what incredible brains little dogs have.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

My grandma has always had Maltese. She got her first one before I was even born! Back around 1975 or so. His name was Max. We've had Maltese off and on every since. We are on our third now. I think my grandma got them because Elizabeth Taylor was one of her favorite movie stars and she always had one.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Canada said:


> Great question, Allie!
> For me it was allergies.
> I ADORE animals and when I heard that a Maltese can be easier on them I was done.
> The start of the small dog obsession was when we doggysat our Aunt's white Toy Poodle in my childhood for a year while his family was overseas.
> ...




Thanks for my morning laugh, Jilly. All so true though. :thumbsup: Gosh I'm trying to figure out where my obsession for Maltese came from. I really don't know.:blink: I know that my eye was always attracted to any I saw on the street. Then I saw THE cutest one in my neighborhood and wrote down the breeders name and Bookmarked it in my computer. I think that was the beginning of the end for me. I then petsat my accountant's daughter's Maltese. I swear I practically stalked her to ask if I could pet sit. Well maybe stalk is a strong word, more like kept asking accountant and he just said CALL HER. That was the clincher!! I took care of Peter numerous times, up to two weeks at a time and fell totally in love as did DH. I had poodles, mixed breeds, dacshunds, Yorkies, and Chihuahuas growing up and my fave was the Yorkie. I think of the maltese as a very clean Yorkie. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:since my Timmy was super sweet, cuddly, smart and beautiful...like Tyler. And the funniest thing is I ended up getting Tyler from the breeder whose name I had bookmarked years ago. KISMET!!:wub::wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I have always had big dogs....well, bigger. I grew up with a cocker spaniel (my Mom named Winston after Winston Churchill...he reminder her of churchill with all his facial wrinkles). 

Last fall, I was commenting to my hubby that I wanted another baby (I wanted a brother for my son) and his reply was, "We have 4 kids already!!" So of course I still had baby fever and was quite sad. One day (looking at craigslist of all places!) I saw a picture of a maltese and showed it to my hubby. He actually said her would like to have one of those and that was* it* for me!!! I researched a lot about the maltese breed and was very impressed...esp about the low allergens considering one of my kiddos has asthma. I found a local breeder the rest is history, I had found my "baby" to love.  Then I found this great site and became interested in showing...and now look at me. lol


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Whenever I watched Westminister they were the ones I was drawn to the most although I never always wanted a dog. Only recently I realized why not have one of my own? other than that, small size, gentle temperment with kids and they are non-shedding (a biggie).


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

The first time I saw a dog show on TV, I fell in love with their gorgeous white coats with their black points and sweet, happy expressions!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love how everyone fell in love with the breed in some way before obtaining their pup! I don't have a similar story. DH wanted a dog and I didn't. So, I said that the dog had to be under 30 pounds and I had to "think the dog was cute" because I knew I would end up doing most of the caretaking. Hunter's face popped up on the shelter webpage and he asked if I would consider Hunter. We went, he was cute in person and was under 30 pounds and clearly was happy to see DH so home with us he came.  Now I know, that I would love another maltese anyday!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Maltese for me*

I fell in love the moment I first saw a Malt. I love their softness, the way they carry themselves, their expressive eyes and their smell. They smell sweet.

In addtion to that, I too wanted a baby to hold and take care of. Ladie was my first Malt and the rest is now history. I yearn to come home after work to have them around me. I enjoy their company and love to see how smart they are. Once Mimie had her pups, I fell in love even more. I delivered Cappi and Max and they have conquered my heart. My kids think I am crazy because I cook for them, talk to them and cuddle with them each evening. If this is crazy, then it official IAM A NUT! :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had been a Lhasa breeder for almost 30 years. I had fallen in love with a Lhasa that my boss owned and sometimes brought to work when I was in my very early 20s. In fact, I know that I was a Lhasa in a previous life. :wacko1:

My soulmate (I swear she was) was 17 when she passed on.:wub: I was heartbroken, even though I had her children, grandchildren and great grandchildren. :smcry:She came to me while I was lying on a massage table in Boca Raton to let me know that she would come back to me (in spirit):innocent: but would be a Maltese this time around. She told me not to look for her -- she would find me. I swear this is true.:thmbup:

At that time, I only had 2 Lhasas left and was moving to Southern California (long story). Went home to Phoenix for Christmas and ran into an old classmate while at the grocery store. When we were in HS, this classmate and I were both dating the same guy at the same time (I ended up with him - but he wasn't a "keeper"). Anyway, we really disliked each other and had quite a history together. Then after I started showing Lhasas, I was using a handler that was showing Maltese too -- HER MALTESE. By then we had both long forgotten the guy and became good friends.:grouphug:

When I ran into her at the grocery store in 2004, she told me that she had her last litter of puppies and there was only one girl left and asked if I would like to come for a cup of coffee. She wasn't trying to sell me the puppy, just was being friendly. I went for coffee and came back with Lacie. :wub::wub:I just knew that my Lhasa was back (as a Maltese) and had FOUND me. :Sunny Smile::happy:

I took Lacie back to CA with me and still had the 2 Lhasas too. After my first bout with cancer, I decided to leave the 2 Lhasas with friends in CA that had other Lhasas of mine, and to keep Lacie because she was small and could easily travel with DH and me. We were doing a lot of traveling at the time.

The rest is history and now I have 3. :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I had been a Lhasa breeder for almost 30 years. I had fallen in love with a Lhasa that my boss owned and sometimes brought to work when I was in my very early 20s. In fact, I know that I was a Lhasa in a previous life. :wacko1:
> 
> My soulmate (I swear she was) was 17 when she passed on.:wub: I was heartbroken, even though I had her children, grandchildren and great grandchildren. :smcry:She came to me while I was lying on a massage table in Boca Raton to let me know that she would come back to me (in spirit):innocent: but would be a Maltese this time around. She told me not to look for her -- she would find me. I swear this is true.:thmbup:
> 
> ...


Lynn,

My eyes are nearly closed - from crying so hard reading your words. 

I loved my beloved Nicholas (Lhasa x Cocker) like you loved your "soulmate" - My beloved Nicholas was my "soulmate" and dare I say - he taught me how to love. . . sounds crazy, but it's true.

I can't write anymore right now.

Here is a picture of my beloved Nicholas . . . it's a picture taken of a picture - but you get the idea. Oh, how I loved him.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - Allie -- I look at Nicholas' picture and swear I'm looking right into his soul. I do completely understand. After Shorty (my baby girl) went to the bridge, I felt her presence around me all the time, but soon after I got Lacie that stopped and I do truly believe that Shorty's spirit is in Lacie.

Dh took it all so literally and thought that Lacie would look and act just like Shorty (if my belief was real), but I knew that it was her essence, her spirit, her soul that was with me again.

Gosh -- now I'm crying too.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I did everything by plan ... went to school, got a job, traveled the world, skied in the winter, hiked in the summer, bought a house, decided it was time for a dog to accompany me on all my adventures. Loved white dogs. Great, time for a Samoyed. Got a call. Can you take in a dog who needs a home? Loving, well trained, all white ... a Maltese. "What kind of dog? Never heard of a Maltese." Oh, okay, I'll give it a try. If it doesn't work, I'm sure I can find it a good home. BUT, no dog sleeps on my bed! "Hi Andy, nice to meet you. You can stay here until we figure this out but no sleeping on my bed!" Two weeks later, "Hey, stop with the barking at the crack of dawn. Maybe if you sleep in my room you will keep quiet. Oh, okay, you can sleep at the foot of the bed. Well, I sleep like the dead and never heard or felt you creep up on the pillow and wrap yourself around my head. Oh, you poor thing, being left alone all day, let's get you a friend. Oh, I feel so bad leaving Grace all alone while I go to obedience school with you. Maybe we should get Skipper so when I take one of you clowns with me no one is home alone. Hmmmm, just once I think I should buy a well bred dog. Hi Timmy, welcome to the family." The rest is history!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> I did everything by plan ... went to school, got a job, traveled the world, skied in the winter, hiked in the summer, bought a house, decided it was time for a dog to accompany me on all my adventures. Loved white dogs. Great, time for a Samoyed. Got a call. Can you take in a dog who needs a home? Loving, well trained, all white ... a Maltese. "What kind of dog? Never heard of a Maltese." Oh, okay, I'll give it a try. If it doesn't work, I'm sure I can find it a good home. BUT, no dog sleeps on my bed! "Hi Andy, nice to meet you. You can stay here until we figure this out but no sleeping on my bed!" Two weeks later, "Hey, stop with the barking at the crack of dawn. Maybe if you sleep in my room you will keep quiet. Oh, okay, you can sleep at the foot of the bed. Well, I sleep like the dead and never heard or felt you creep up on the pillow and wrap yourself around my head. Oh, you poor thing, being left alone all day, let's get you a friend. Oh, I feel so bad leaving Grace all alone while I go to obedience school with you. Maybe we should get Skipper so when I take one of you clowns with me no one is home alone. Hmmmm, just once I think I should buy a well bred dog. Hi Timmy, welcome to the family." The rest is history!


Now my face hurts from smiling - - -


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The next chapter ... Andy is 13 yrs. old now, Grace is 12 and blind from glaucoma, Skipper, who was 8 when he came to live with us (and was my absolute heart and soul) left us for Rainbow Bridge on 12/30/2005 and took that piece of my heart and soul with him, Timmy will be 9 in March, and history is still in the making ...

They are not Samoyeds, they are the loves of my life ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary - what a wonderful story. )


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Why I chose a Maltese?

I was actually looking for a small dog and I wanted to have a long haired chihuahua so I looked into it and went to meet him. No not the dog for me just no click.

So she had 2 male maltese, one was a chubby wubbie :goof:and then there was a cute angel. :wub:I wish I had taken both but alas only one. So the chubby wubbie was very active and lively.:chili: The angel was quiet but came over and said hello and I just said hmmmm. :shy: They always say leave the timid go for the active one. But the angel boy kept going into my purse and me and hubby thought that was so cute. So to me it was a sign so we went home and the next day Maximillian had a new home on Xmas eve. :aktion033:

So for begging and praying for over 5 years...Max was my new puppy and a gift from my hubby for Xmas and I haven't had a moments peace .....lol :w00t: So everyday is like Xmas with Maxie....oops... and he leaves me quite a few presents....lol funny... they don't come wrapped...lol:HistericalSmiley:

Thats why I am a Maltese Girl living with a Maltese dog (and yes he is spoiled but of course he is my widdle boy):hugging:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

My story is abit convoluted... 

My ex- and I decided it was time for a puppy and he wanted a mixed breed like his parents - I said I wanted something with long hair - we settled on a little Pom x Maltese and brought her hope. She died of parvo 1.5 weeks later because the "breeder" had vaccinated her too early and failed to inform me that others from her litter had parvo as well, he also refused to take any calls from me after I told him of the Parvo - I became extremely depressed as I loved her so much. I felt I needed another puppy to fill the hole in my heart - but knowing Parvo I had to wait 10 weeks and completely de-contaminate the house first. I talked to my vet and used veterinary grade disinfectant on every inch of the house and threw away all of Belle's things. 

I researched dogs - adamant that I would not fall victim to an unethical breeder again I decided on a purebred. I decided that Maltese were exactly what I wanted as they were beautiful, long haired, hand nice temperaments and are small. My parents dog was 1/2 Maltese and Belle was 1/2 Maltese so it was familiar. 

I contacted several breeders searching for a female and ultimately found Luna. She is my heart dog - and I know I will always have a Maltese. She filled the hole in my heart and has helped me through some terrible depression and a relationship break-up. She loves all people - but me most of all!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tragic & still lovely story---bitter-sweet. So happy you have Luna---and that she has you. Bless you. Thank you for sharing something so personal.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Luna'sMom said:


> My story is abit convoluted...
> 
> My ex- and I decided it was time for a puppy and he wanted a mixed breed like his parents - I said I wanted something with long hair - we settled on a little Pom x Maltese and brought her hope. She died of parvo 1.5 weeks later because the "breeder" had vaccinated her too early and failed to inform me that others from her litter had parvo as well, he also refused to take any calls from me after I told him of the Parvo - I became extremely depressed as I loved her so much. I felt I needed another puppy to fill the hole in my heart - but knowing Parvo I had to wait 10 weeks and completely de-contaminate the house first. I talked to my vet and used veterinary grade disinfectant on every inch of the house and threw away all of Belle's things.
> 
> ...


 
Kylie, sweet Kylie -

What a story - you made me cry and smile . . .

Thank G-d that Luna found you (((hugs)))


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So many sweet and wonderful stories about how the Maltese came into our lives and what they have brought to us.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> The next chapter ... Andy is 13 yrs. old now, Grace is 12 and blind from glaucoma, Skipper, who was 8 when he came to live with us (and was my absolute heart and soul) left us for Rainbow Bridge on 12/30/2005 and took that piece of my heart and soul with him, Timmy will be 9 in March, and history is still in the making ...
> 
> They are not Samoyeds, they are the loves of my life ...


I would love to see pictures of your Skipper, Grace and Andy, oh, and, seeing a picture of Timmy - would be nice also 

Mary, I had a sweater that a friend gave to me - she had that sweater made from her Samoyeds fur! 

That was a long, long, time ago -


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

In 1992 I got divorced and my ex took our two golden retrievers because i was moving into a condo. I desperately wanted a dog but one more suited for an upper floor condo and also one that I could handle better with my allergies. A girl at work had a Maltese that she was breeding (I didn't know any better then) and I fell in love with her puppies when they were born right after Christmas 1992. Samantha came home in March of 1993 and she was my heart and soul. She got me through my remarriage and 2nd divorce, the death of my niece, a career change, and most of grad school.

In January 2008 I knew that Sam was going downhill and I started researching local breeders. I found a small breeder who shows locally, has wonderful dogs and who is very picky about placing puppies. So I talked with her and when she learned that Sam was 15 and that I'd had her since she was a puppy she said I could have first choice of the next litter that was due in Feb. So on Feb 9, 2008, Samantha went Into sudden kidney failure aNd went to the bridge and on Feb 13, Sweetness was born. I swear Sam was waiting to make sure I wouldn't be alone for very long.

Sweetness came home in May and while she never took Sam's place she immediately became the little pup who stole my heart. Right after her first birthday, I sent in my application to be a foster for NMR. A few days later, I got a call from Mary Palmer that she had a little tripod who was about a year old and very active. she thought I would be a perfect foster for Tessa because she was about the same age as Sweetness. Well, I didn't do so well as a foster because in less than a month I was calling Mary to say that Tessa wasn't going anywhere. While Sweetness has my heart, Tessa is the pup of my soul. When I think about how determined she had to be to survive outdoors in Milwaukee in the middle of one of the midwest's coldest winters and with a broken leg no less, she is my inspiration. If a little fluff can do that, then who am I to complain about the stuff I have to deal with!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Canada said:


> Great question, Allie!
> For me it was allergies.
> I ADORE animals and when I heard that a Maltese can be easier on them I was done.
> The start of the small dog obsession was when we doggysat our Aunt's white Toy Poodle in my childhood for a year while his family was overseas.
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my what a sweet story...you had me tearing up. We can all learn something from our dogs, can't we?:tender:



maggieh said:


> In 1992 I got divorced and my ex took our two golden retrievers because i was moving into a condo. I desperately wanted a dog but one more suited for an upper floor condo and also one that I could handle better with my allergies. A girl at work had a Maltese that she was breeding (I didn't know any better then) and I fell in love with her puppies when they were born right after Christmas 1992. Samantha came home in March of 1993 and she was my heart and soul. She got me through my remarriage and 2nd divorce, the death of my niece, a career change, and most of grad school.
> 
> In January 2008 I knew that Sam was going downhill and I started researching local breeders. I found a small breeder who shows locally, has wonderful dogs and who is very picky about placing puppies. So I talked with her and when she learned that Sam was 15 and that I'd had her since she was a puppy she said I could have first choice of the next litter that was due in Feb. So on Feb 9, 2008, Samantha went Into sudden kidney failure aNd went to the bridge and on Feb 13, Sweetness was born. I swear Sam was waiting to make sure I wouldn't be alone for very long.
> 
> Sweetness came home in May and while she never took Sam's place she immediately became the little pup who stole my heart. Right after her first birthday, I sent in my application to be a foster for NMR. A few days later, I got a call from Mary Palmer that she had a little tripod who was about a year old and very active. she thought I would be a perfect foster for Tessa because she was about the same age as Sweetness. Well, I didn't do so well as a foster because in less than a month I was calling Mary to say that Tessa wasn't going anywhere. While Sweetness has my heart, Tessa is the pup of my soul. When I think about how determined she had to be to survive outdoors in Milwaukee in the middle of one of the midwest's coldest winters and with a broken leg no less, she is my inspiration. If a little fluff can do that, then who am I to complain about the stuff I have to deal with!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> I would love to see pictures of your Skipper, Grace and Andy, oh, and, seeing a picture of Timmy - would be nice also
> 
> Mary, I had a sweater that a friend gave to me - she had that sweater made from her Samoyeds fur!
> 
> That was a long, long, time ago -


Ask and you shall receive ....

Andy, Blueberry, Skipper, Woody and Grace (Blueberry and Woody belong to a friend)










Grace and Andy on the bench, Timmy on my lap, Skipper at my knee


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

maggieh said:


> In 1992 I got divorced and my ex took our two golden retrievers because i was moving into a condo. I desperately wanted a dog but one more suited for an upper floor condo and also one that I could handle better with my allergies. A girl at work had a Maltese that she was breeding (I didn't know any better then) and I fell in love with her puppies when they were born right after Christmas 1992. Samantha came home in March of 1993 and she was my heart and soul. She got me through my remarriage and 2nd divorce, the death of my niece, a career change, and most of grad school.
> 
> In January 2008 I knew that Sam was going downhill and I started researching local breeders. I found a small breeder who shows locally, has wonderful dogs and who is very picky about placing puppies. So I talked with her and when she learned that Sam was 15 and that I'd had her since she was a puppy she said I could have first choice of the next litter that was due in Feb. So on Feb 9, 2008, Samantha went Into sudden kidney failure aNd went to the bridge and on Feb 13, Sweetness was born. I swear Sam was waiting to make sure I wouldn't be alone for very long.
> 
> Sweetness came home in May and while she never took Sam's place she immediately became the little pup who stole my heart. Right after her first birthday, I sent in my application to be a foster for NMR. A few days later, I got a call from Mary Palmer that she had a little tripod who was about a year old and very active. she thought I would be a perfect foster for Tessa because she was about the same age as Sweetness. Well, I didn't do so well as a foster because in less than a month I was calling Mary to say that Tessa wasn't going anywhere. While Sweetness has my heart, Tessa is the pup of my soul. When I think about how determined she had to be to survive outdoors in Milwaukee in the middle of one of the midwest's coldest winters and with a broken leg no less, she is my inspiration. If a little fluff can do that, then who am I to complain about the stuff I have to deal with!


What a lovely story - ((hugs))


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

OMGoodness - what a beautiful family! Look at that Skipper - what a face! Timmy is stunning. Grace is so very sweet - and what about that little man Andy - look at that expression - melts my heart!

Look how happy you all look - oh, what a nice portrait.

Mary, you look like a KID! You look like you should be in a Carroll Reed commercial!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Canada said:


> Great question, Allie!
> For me it was allergies.
> I ADORE animals and when I heard that a Maltese can be easier on them I was done.
> The start of the small dog obsession was when we doggysat our Aunt's white Toy Poodle in my childhood for a year while his family was overseas.
> ...


I don't know how I missed this post! :HistericalSmiley: Thanks for the laughs! I will have to share this line with Richard! 

(He said to me last week - the only "Tiffnay you'll be getting from now on - is if you change Lucy's name to Tiffnay" Ha!)


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> You look like you should be in a Carroll Reed commercial!


OMG, there's a blast from the past!! I used to love their summer sales! I'm laughing my butt off now, though, thinking about the wide-wale cordouroy slacks and Papagallo shoes!

I loved the jeans I was wearing in that photo ... back when Gap jeans used to actually fit. L.L. Bean mock turtleneck and a sweater that I knit and actually kept for myself!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> OMG, there's a blast from the past!! I used to love their summer sales! I'm laughing my butt off now, though, thinking about the wide-wale cordouroy slacks and Papagallo shoes!
> 
> I loved the jeans I was wearing in that photo ... back when Gap jeans used to actually fit. L.L. Bean mock turtleneck and a sweater that I knit and actually kept for myself!


OK - Miss smarty pants - I just showed your "family" photo to Richard - he said, she looks like a girl - from Smith - that I used to date! 

I'll take back that dinner place-card now, thank you! :angry:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> OMG, there's a blast from the past!! I used to love their summer sales! I'm laughing my butt off now, though, thinking about the wide-wale cordouroy slacks and Papagallo shoes!
> 
> I loved the jeans I was wearing in that photo ... back when Gap jeans used to actually fit. L.L. Bean mock turtleneck and a sweater that I knit and actually kept for myself!


 
I can't believe that you knit that sweater yourself - is there anything that you don't do? 

I, too, loved Carroll Reed - we would shop there often - I loved their clothes. That was my style 

I'm going to bed! Oy!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I did date a lawyer named Richard years ago but I promise you we did not meet at Smith ... we met in North Conway! So put that place card right back on the table!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry:Great, touching story about Sweetness and Tessa. Indeed that's "why a Maltese." And Mary I love those shots of you and your sweet fluffs. Wow, some great memories there. :thumbsup:And I can't believe you made that sweater. You're motivating me to keep at it. You would have loved today. I went to a big yarn sale by a place called Smiley's. They hold it once a year at a Holiday Inn on the west side and have cartons and cartons of yarn on sale. My knitting teacher met me there. It was a madhouse but I got some yarn for Tyler and I. :chili:


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

My story is a little sad, so I'll try not to cry while I write it. I've always had greyhounds, and when my old girl was around six, I decided I would like a small cuddly little dog. Since I've always loved greyhounds, the Italian greyhound was the perfect choice for me, so I adopted Figgy. As a puppy, he had megasophagus and we grew very close dealing with his problem. He actually outgrew the problem, but he was my little snugglebug and I loved him dearly. When he was five, he was out in the backyard. I have a privacy fence, so I never worried about him playing outside. However, my neighbor had let some people put some travel trailers on his property, right by my house, and there were some rowdy kids who lived in them. I guess one of them had an airpump rifle and they shot my little Figgy while he was playing in the backyard. I don't know why they did it or who it was, so the police couldn't do anything about it, but I raised enough **** that my neighbor made the travel trailer park disband.

Anyway, about three years after Figgy's death, I felt like I was ready for another pup, but everytime I looked at IGs, I would start crying. My husband then said I couldn't have another IG because I would always be comparing it to Figgy, so we started looking at other breeds. When I checked and saw that the rescue near me had these cute little white pups that wouldn't shed and were good with kids, I went to look. After watching them play, I knew I had to have one, so we picked Lizzie because she was the most outgoing. I've been sooo happy with my choice, even though doing a coat has taken some getting used to


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a mini schnauzer for 16 years...her name was Heidi. We loved her dearly but vowed not to get another dog when the kids were gone. Well never say never. I was going through some hard times with my health and I was depressed. I asked my dh if he would agree to a pup and he said no way, no more. 
My dear friend Arlene has a 10 year old Maltese named Peppie. I thought he was so cute and soft and gentle. One day we were out shopping in the mall (December 5, 2009) and Arlene asked if I wanted to go into the pet shop. I've always cried every time I went into one, thinking of all the pups there at night. So I didn't want to go in. (I didn't know about puppy mills and there was a sign there that said, family business, we don't do business with puppy mills.) She said, oh just for a minute. Well that minute became hours as I layed eyes on the cutest Maltese puppy. He was the only Maltese. I wouldn't even look at any others...he stole my heart right away. I held him and he layed in my arms. I called my dh and said, Please don't say no...and he said to what? And I told him and he said, I don't want a dog! So I hung up with him and had to hand the puppy back to the girl and I told her why and she said, Husbands! When I got home I pulled into the garage and my dh was standing there and he said...Do you really want this puppy? And I said, yes ofcourse. And he said...Let's go get him. We went right back and got him. He is perfect...so good, never destroys anything. He couldn't be better. He loves the grandkids and my dh is crazy over him. he carries him around the house and yard. He says he doesn't know what got over him with this dog. Rocky loves us both, but I am his master and the one he loves the most. I am so blessed to have him. In a few days we will have him one year! It's gone by fast and he's our little baby boy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh those faces on them they are so darn cute! Love the picture outdoors with all of them surrounding you. :wub:


----------



## DebbyZ (Aug 5, 2010)

Love the topic 
Let’s see - I am a very methodical person, so I did my research and had a list
I wanted:
1) Small dog, so I can paper-train her (it had to be "her", I just could not imagine a guy - no way I can get up earlier to walk the dog - I know my limitations.
2) Not yappish!! So that’s pretty much eliminated yourkie
3)Good with kids!
4)Affectionate

It does sound like I'm listing the description of Maltese by AKC, isn't it? I was not crazy about the amount of grooming that Maltese requires, but decided that since everything else suits me so well, I'll manage the grooming. Funny - brushing Maggie is now one of my favorite things to do. It is so relaxing! We have this little ritual after my daughter goes to bed. I and Maggie watch TV in my bedroom, and I brush her. We both love it 
I just could not imagine a better dog for me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Canada said:


> Great question, Allie!
> For me it was allergies.
> I ADORE animals and when I heard that a Maltese can be easier on them I was done.
> The start of the small dog obsession was when we doggysat our Aunt's white Toy Poodle in my childhood for a year while his family was overseas.
> ...


 
Actually you can fit a Great Dane in your purse,but they make quite a bulge....

I just love those sweet faces,just something so magical about them.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:That's too funny, in a pink dress no less! My hubby has no problem walking or carrying Rocky around in public. I would have never thought.:HistericalSmiley:



michellerobison said:


> We too love most breeds. We had cockers and we still do. But as our little black cocker was gettign old,we thought about aomethign different. Al had seen a Maltese on a dog show at work and called me to ask what they were,he hadn't caught the name of the breed. I said probably Maltese.
> We would go out of town travelling and see them and became more interested. We never saw any in per stores around here though.
> 
> We also wanted something that didn't look like or remind us of Amy,it was too paiful to think of her going to the bridge.
> ...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It takes a real man to walk 4 dogs in dresses and a little dude in a vest...
He doesn't care,he loves his little fluffies and kisses them all the time and makes up little names for them including silly stories for their names...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No big story here. I've always wanted a maltese....for so long that I really don't remember how it started. In the early 70's I had a silky terrier named Lena (that my in-laws gave me) and a black lab that my husband wanted.

then years later and I was divorced...... 

in 1992 Stan wanted to get me dog because he knew I loved dogs...(just wasn't sure i was ready for the commitment yet). But my daughter wanted a bichon and whinned about it until I caved (still waiting for my maltese)....Stan got us a bichon. Then when Lacie (my sweet bichon) was 12 years old I thought I should start thinking about getting a puppy so it wouldn't be so hard when the time came for her to go to the bridge. I wasn't actively looking, but while Stan and i were in San Diego in 2003 on vacation his daughter took us to a pet shop and even though I knew I should have gone to a reputable breeder...one look was all it took. This tiny 2 lb ball of fluff was kissing my face before I knew it. There was a woman standing behind me waiting to hold him...how could I put him down? It was love at first sight. My Archie will turn 7 years old this Saturday and I still fall more deeply in love with him each day. 

In the months that followed Lacie treated Arch like her own puppy, she coddled him and licked him and he loved her. But she couldn't play with him....she was too old....so when we had him a year I got Abbey locally. They bonded right away (even though Lacie never did care for Abbey). They played and played and life was wonderful!!! Archie and Abbey - who could need or want anything more? Old Lacie passed away when she was just about 15 years old, it was a sad sad day, she was a good girl.

The rest just fell into place...I was talked into adopting Tinker out of a puppy mill...Abbey took him under her wing and they are still good buddies. Tink has grown to love me more then life itself. I just got home from vacation and I know it was Tink who missed me the most....:wub:...what a sweet little knucklehead.

Then finally, :innocent: the opportunity of a lifetime.....I got Ava. She is so very very special. She's the maltese I had been waiting for all my life. She's perfect in every way. Thank you, God...I must have been really good to have been blessed with such a gift.

Life is good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

The A Team said:


> No big story here. I've always wanted a maltese....for so long that I really don't remember how it started. In the early 70's I had a silky terrier named Lena (that my in-laws gave me) and a black lab that my husband wanted.
> 
> then years later and I was divorced......
> 
> ...


Just when my nose finally stopped running, I had a break in tears - - along comes Pat - - - Oy vey!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Pat, I loved reading how you got each of them. Your story on how you got Archie is very close to mine...just got brought to a pet store and saw his face...check out my story in another post. Just had to tell you! 



The A Team said:


> No big story here. I've always wanted a maltese....for so long that I really don't remember how it started. In the early 70's I had a silky terrier named Lena (that my in-laws gave me) and a black lab that my husband wanted.
> 
> then years later and I was divorced......
> 
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey! You're right!! ....we're twins!!!!!  But you stopped at one.....come on girl, you've got to get your husband a malt now....(that's the line I gave Stan when i got Abbey...:innocent



Rocky's Mom said:


> I had a mini schnauzer for 16 years...her name was Heidi. We loved her dearly but vowed not to get another dog when the kids were gone. Well never say never. I was going through some hard times with my health and I was depressed. I asked my dh if he would agree to a pup and he said no way, no more.
> My dear friend Arlene has a 10 year old Maltese named Peppie. I thought he was so cute and soft and gentle. One day we were out shopping in the mall (December 5, 2009) and Arlene asked if I wanted to go into the pet shop. I've always cried every time I went into one, thinking of all the pups there at night. So I didn't want to go in. (I didn't know about puppy mills and there was a sign there that said, family business, we don't do business with puppy mills.) She said, oh just for a minute. Well that minute became hours as I layed eyes on the cutest Maltese puppy. He was the only Maltese. I wouldn't even look at any others...he stole my heart right away. I held him and he layed in my arms. I called my dh and said, Please don't say no...and he said to what? And I told him and he said, I don't want a dog! So I hung up with him and had to hand the puppy back to the girl and I told her why and she said, Husbands! When I got home I pulled into the garage and my dh was standing there and he said...Do you really want this puppy? And I said, yes ofcourse. And he said...Let's go get him. We went right back and got him. He is perfect...so good, never destroys anything. He couldn't be better. He loves the grandkids and my dh is crazy over him. he carries him around the house and yard. He says he doesn't know what got over him with this dog. Rocky loves us both, but I am his master and the one he loves the most. I am so blessed to have him. In a few days we will have him one year! It's gone by fast and he's our little baby boy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've already been hinting that Rocky needs a sister. OY VAY...my husband is a stickler for details. He remembers that I said...PLEASE, I'll never ask you for another thing!!!:innocent:



The A Team said:


> Hey! You're right!! ....we're twins!!!!!  But you stopped at one.....come on girl, you've got to get your husband a malt now....(that's the line I gave Stan when i got Abbey...:innocent


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I wasn't aware about the maltese breed. I saw its picture once, but that was pretty much it. No info I had about the breed. My parents got me Snowy as a surprise gift :wub: They just knew how crazy I was about dogs and how much fun our Melon was having with me and other friends' dogs, so they thought that Snowy was gonna be the biggest hit for me  oh and they weren't wrong. Snowy is THE best surprise gift I ever received.

Falling in love with Snowy's personality and antics was the reason and beginning of my story of falling in love with the maltese breed:wub:


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I had dogs all my life as a kid. When i got married we had several dogs than after the kids were married i thought about getting another one. We both looked at each other and said no way!!!!! lol Than i was at a petshop visiting my daughter and grandaughter and seen a malt. I came home and that is all i talked about. Than for my Birthday 3 years ago my husband bought me sugar. she is a great part of our family and the best dog and i must say a beautiful one at that. Wouldn't take a million dollars for her.

ya got to love these malts!! they are almost HUMAN. lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

and I think I will always have a maltese :wub:

bellow are very few of reasons out of many more....


----------

